# NEED ADVICE..Taking Military Make Up exam on Mar 10



## kidkuk (Mar 8, 2006)

I need some help...I am taking the test this Friday and I don't know what towns to put in as my choices....I am fully-bilingual and with 9 years in the military as an MP. I am stationed here in Hanscom AFB, MA. What are some towns that are always hiring? or that are looking for bilinguals? Any advice? I was thinking Quincy, Lowell, New Bedford and Boston...What do you guys think?


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

i lucked out i was on con-leave during the last test, well kind of... i was medicated and didn't score well. any way... how long does it take to get ur results from the make up? and there are not towns that hire often(maybe P/T)! do u have residency pref any where? when is ur ETS date?


----------



## kidkuk (Mar 8, 2006)

I don't have resisdency preference anywhere since I live on the base. I get on terminal leave on August 15.


----------



## kidkuk (Mar 8, 2006)

I have no idea how long it takes to get the results back...what is P/T?


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 1, 2005)

kidkuk said:


> I have no idea how long it takes to get the results back...what is P/T?


Part-time


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

Your home of record will be your residency.

Don't bother putting Boston, unless your home of record is in Boston. Likewise Quincy, Lowell, Brockton, or any of the bigger cities, because they never hire non-residents, unless it's a specific list (women, bi-lingual, etc.).

What is your other language besides English?


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Don't forget it is a lot easier to switch muni's now that you can do it online. I switched mine around 4 times within 5 days till I stuck with my choices


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Crvtte65 said:


> Don't forget it is a lot easier to switch muni's now that you can do it online. I switched mine around 4 times within 5 days till I stuck with my choices


yes it is.

keep in mind that just because a muni is large (BOSTON, QUINCY etc). doesn't mean they hire "often". i don't think any dept in the commonwealth hire "often".

best bet.. put down the depts u wanna work at, and like Crvtte65 said u can change them on line. are u from MA.? or stationed here?


----------



## kidkuk (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm originally from Puerto Rico and the Air Force brought me here...I am fluent in Spanish. Thanks for the advice guys...gotta go to bed...gotta be up and early tomorrow for the test. I love this place so much that hopefully I can stay here....right now I'll go where the jobs take me since I gotta support my family but hopefully it'll be here in MA. or even NH or ME. We'll see what happens.


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

kidkuk, as you know, Hanscom AFB lies within the towns of Bedford, Lexington, and Lincoln. Why don't you try to figure out what town your base housing unit is in and then claim residency in that town? Your best chance is with the town you claim residency in. Also, make sure you claim Veteran status, normally HRD wants a DD-214 to prove Veteran status, but while you are in you can obtain a letter from the squadron that verifies that you are currently on active duty, since such and such date. Since you are a Hanscom cop, I assume that you have been deployed and that you have participated in either Operation Enduring Freedom, or Iraqi Freedom. Make sure that is included in the letter to the HRD as well. Good luck SP!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

militia_man said:


> kidkuk, as you know, Hanscom AFB lies within the towns of Bedford, Lexington, and Lincoln. Why don't you try to figure out what town your base housing unit is in and then claim residency in that town?


Good strategy.

Also, be sure to list the Transit (ex-MBTA) Police. They are a statewide list, and hire often because of a fairly high turnover rate.


----------

